# 10 week old vizsla



## Jeremyd (Jun 21, 2015)

I am currently looking at a 10 week old male vizsla from Renaissance Vizslas. Is a 10 week old puppy too old to bring home? Also, has anyone purchased a puppy from Renaissance Vizslas? Any feedback would be appreciated. I would like a Vizsla I can run with and that will bird hunt as well as be a good family dog. Thanks!
Jeremy


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I've heard the name before, but I'm not familiar with their kennel. Looking over their site, their breeding philosophy, clearly posted health tests, titles, etc all point to them being a reputable breeder. One thing that concerned me was their spay/neuter policy which states to have the procedure done prior to 12 months of age in limited registration dogs. Current research, particularly for vizslas, shows many health benefits to waiting until 2 years to alter. That may be something they are willing to alter in your contract if you discuss it with them.

As long as the puppy is coming from a dedicated breeder who is socializing them well and beginning training, I wouldn't hesitate to get a 10 week old. You'll just a get a few less sleepless nights.  That's how old mine was when I picked her up and it worked out just fine.


----------



## chilithevizsla (Apr 2, 2014)

Not heard of the kennel either but agree with the above.
Depending on the situation it's actually better to bring them home at 10 weeks if they're staying with the sibs and parent(s).
As long as the puppy is staying in a family enviroment and is being socialised then you're fine. It's not like if you had the dog you could begin outside socialisation at this point because of vaccines. I'd say as long as the kennel is good and you're prepared, go for it!


----------



## Jeremyd (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks like a good breeder - do not like the spay neuter clause - your pup is limited regestration - I would ask can I get full if the pup performs - does the breeder send out the puppy police at 1yr - doubt it - I would ask to have the S/N clause out of the contract !!!!!!!


----------



## Jeremyd (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone! On our way to get him now.


----------

